# Interesting Story about Road Kill



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is an interesting tale. Yesterday morning when I was driving back from taking my son to school around 08:30 a van hit a deer near my house. The Van was east of my house and the deer was in the middle of the road West of my driveway. I parked at my house and then walked to the van to make sure if the person was alright. He was an older guy around his late 50's or early 60's I would guess. He seemed to be shaken up but ok. I told him he better get a cop to come make a report for his insurance. Im guessing he had $10,000.00 or more in damage. He asked what police to call so I told him to call 911 and they would send who ever was available. I asked him if he was going to keep the deer and he said no. I aked him if I could have and he said sure. I said cool, Im going to go get it out of the middle of the road and when the cops come I will have them write up a permit to posses/kill tag.

I started to walk back towards the deer when a white work van pulled over and two guys got out, grabbed the deer and threw it in the back of the van. I yelled at them and tried to video tape them but my stupid phone was acting up. The looked at me for a couple of seconds then hurried up and got back in the van and took off. So if you are the guy(s) that were in the white van I hope you choke on a bone splinter. I wish the video camera would have worked so I could of gave the video/pictures to a DNR conservation officer and they could do a house check. So I said screw it and went to the house.

About 11:30am I went to get the mail and their was a state trooper in my neighbors driveway and they were talking. When I got the mail the trooper hollered over and asked me if I wanted a deer. I said hell yeah. I walked over and started to talk to them. They pointed over and to the West side of the neighbors yard there was a deer standing there with its head down and kind of wobbling a little. Neighber said he had walked over to it about 10' away and said it was messed up. I am guessing that the van guy actually hit two deer. The trooper took his 12ga and shot it in the head. He left and I went and got my truck.

I didnt have time to gut it right away because I had to take my son to school at 1pm. When we got back around 3:30 I got it gutted, flushed with clean water and hung it up in my garage over night. Today I deboned it, soaked it in salt water to get some of the blood out it because it didnt hang very long. Im getting ready to start cutting it up right now. When I was deboning it I notice bruising on back near the tail and right upper quarter. I cut off the bruised meat (sucked it had to go to waste). The only other damage that I saw was that the antlers (I think it was a spike buck) were broken off. I think that it had a head injury and that is why it was just standing there in limbo.

So even though I got cheated on a road kill (I hate you white van people) I got the better end of the stick after all. It was a big deer and there is a lot of meat ready to cut up. Not much was wasted.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You must have some hungry people driving around there.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Its a rural area, so we have the usual low income but a lot of people around here really enjoy Venison. Especially if it is a fresh kill. I wouldn't steel some one else's kill but I would do what I did again in a heart beat. If the victim doesn't want it, I sure will take it. 

We have had Deer farms in the area in the past but I have never seen Venison sold as fresh meat in any of the stores. Makes me wonder what they do with the meat.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

With the silly out in the woods during deer season around here it is not unheard of to draw and point firearms at other hunters over a deer carcass or just being in "their area". People can really act goofy over venison or horns.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great story! The white van guys seem like bona fide douches...

People make me laugh. Smile. Cringe. Shake my head...etc


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Reminds me of the story of the hunter who came across a lady hunter dressing out her kill. She got all defensive, threatening, said it was her elk, she shot it, she tagged it, and had it half dressed and by God she was going to keep it. The hunter said, "That's fine ma'am, I don't want your elk. I would appreciate it if I could have my saddle, though".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Now that's a story with some meat on it! I hate those white van guys myself. Especially if they are coming for me. :laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Great story! The white van guys seem like bona fide douches...
> 
> People make me laugh. Smile. Cringe. Shake my head...etc


As a life long people watcher ... I know exactly how you feel Slip.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We live in an interesting time.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> As a life long people watcher ... I know exactly how you feel Slip.


One of the drawbacks of previously working in corrections is I am still a people watcher. When we are out in public my wife is constantly complaining that I am stairing at people, which I am not. I am looking at details and body postures some times what is being said if I am in earshot (not trying to eavesdrop) while I am doing the above I am also scanning and checking out other people at the same time (multi tasking). If were in a restaraunt I like to sit in the corner. I constantly look over her shoulder while we are talking to see what people are up to.

Its hard to explain to an extent. Other law enforcement people know what I am talking about. Its not being paranoid its situational awareness. Usually when she finally gets on my nerves and wont shut up I tell her she has me confused with someone who gives a crap (but in a swear word that begins with an F, LOL) tell her she needs to get used to it, Im not watching anyone in paticular, its just a part of me fallowing my training. She will finally shut up but damn we go thru this all the time.

One of the reasons that I do what I do besides training is from life experience. Before we got remarried I stopped working at the prison and went active duty national guard. I was working south of Detroit at the time. I went to the big Mall on south Detroit with a lady friend. She/we were in a clothing store. While she was looking at some clothes I looked over and there were around 3 black dudes and 2 young women. I looked at one of the guys and was damn he looks familiar.

I kept glancing at him trying to place him and then I remembered he was at the prison I used to work at. One of the draw backs of being on the Emergency Response Team is you do a lot of fighting. The guy I recognized was a gang member and I have done several use of force incidents with him. I glanced at him again and I saw it in his eyes he finally recognized me. His look of puzzlement trurned into a scowl. He then started to wisper to his friends. I told the chick I was with we had to leave. She was like why, I gave her a short story answer and she just stood their, I guess trying to decide if she believed me or not. Finally I whispered in her ear we need to F'ing leave now, I dont have a way to defend myself or you and then I started to walk out of the store with her playing catch up following me.

After that I told her were leaving and if she wanted we could go somewhereas else. I had to keep checking the six to make sure they did not follow us out and then left.

True story


----------

